# EAGLE



## Ivan Mendoza (Sep 16, 2006)

Hola a todos   Estaba haciendo placas muy sencillas en unos programas como el Express PCB pero necesito saber si el programa EAGLE 4.15 es mejor para circuitos mas complejos????... recien voy a empezar a usarlo.


----------



## nocturno (Sep 17, 2006)

Eagle es mucho más potente y podrás acometer proyectos de nivel intermedio con él.

De todas formas, ya que haces el esfuerzo por cambiar de soft, te recomiendo que valores Protel DXP. Realmente no hay color.


----------



## innolab (Sep 19, 2006)

la version que tienes de  eagle tambien te permitira girar las piezas a colocar por angulos y tambien hacer las pistas redondeadas  ademas de todas las herramientas  que posee


----------



## jaimepsantos (Nov 10, 2009)

Vean esto tutorial quizas les sirva para referencia de uso.

http://labelec.uniandes.edu.co/lfci/Manual_Eagle.pdf

Aunque me parece que abri tarde esta dicusion. 

chao


----------

